
Ask HN: How do you start working on a new project? - tiuPapa
Let&#x27;s say you have a new idea you want to work or a new contract to develop a product from scratch. How do you get started? Normally what I do is I start coding right away, come up with an MVP of sorts and keep improving stuff till I can. But this, to be honest, feels very hectic and disorganized. So I am just curious about what workflow people prefer when working on a small, one-person project.
======
lrsjng
I try to pace myself down, and think about the general idea for a day, making
notes and sketches.

I also check what solutions already exist, so I don't feel like I wasted time
reproducing something that already exists without added value.

Exceptions are programming problems I'm just interested in solving myself, to
get a better idea about the specific problem

